# oh werd?



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;5LKr4L4Zfn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LKr4L4Zfn8[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;PElhV8z7I60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PElhV8z7I60[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;QVJsZKpKIJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJsZKpKIJA[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;FBPq8VXHmgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;HizL8CZ3wpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HizL8CZ3wpM[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;8TpggAs1X1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TpggAs1X1c[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Wo_dtnr02fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo_dtnr02fY[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;y5qhs13sgZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5qhs13sgZQ&feature=share[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;CZKsoiISQZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZKsoiISQZI[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;u-5E_vDUW6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-5E_vDUW6M[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;YdPml5QhMIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdPml5QhMIA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fj86CDOcjug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj86CDOcjug[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;INMOAH2wFn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INMOAH2wFn0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;2-aWEYezEMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-aWEYezEMk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;qHZMUoVYqgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHZMUoVYqgA[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;qppD62cbKYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qppD62cbKYA[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kfm_vQYqGLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfm_vQYqGLk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;WeZeIWMdMKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeZeIWMdMKY[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;yHV04eSGzAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHV04eSGzAA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;mGqMg2rleD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGqMg2rleD8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;V7-yAX9ijuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7-yAX9ijuM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Su1wK7iCQfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su1wK7iCQfQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;yedD4JsZyT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yedD4JsZyT0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;sBno_Eujf1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBno_Eujf1g&amp;feature=related[/video] 

i just love her voice.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;6GbFuJOvzpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GbFuJOvzpo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;SEzhZIT6hMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEzhZIT6hMk[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;FzqNpOqjx6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzqNpOqjx6M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;5b7cj4zWiyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b7cj4zWiyo[/video]

my boyfriend says this song is about me because I'm nocturnal.<3


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;tzicqExJW3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzicqExJW3A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;1YAviR352ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YAviR352ME[/video]


----------

